# Battery replacement for Hassy 500ELM and 500ELX



## Mitica100 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, it seems that Hasselblad batteries (made by Varta in Germany) for the 500 ELM and ELX models are becoming rarer by the minute and they cost an arm and a leg, at about $50.00 a piece.

I have adapted a regular 9V battery to replace these original batteries. The cost is minimal when compared to the original ones and I have the plans on how to make them. Before I post the plans here though, I need to know how much interest is in here at TPF in this regard. 

The Hassy original batteries deliver 6V (I believe) and it only needs one although there are two round compartments for two batteries. The electric motor of the camera though can take up to 12V, hence the raise in voltage will not hurt it. It's a simple project that needs some parts from a Home Depot or Lowe's, or Ace Hardware and a small part from an electronics store such as RadioShack.

Sooo...  Any interest?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 4, 2005)

I am CM guy no batteries required.  Would the battery compartment fit four AAA in a holder


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I am CM guy no batteries required.  Would the battery compartment fit four AAA in a holder


 
I use both 500Cm and 500ELM.  I use more the CM for outdoor shooting due to less weight and keep the ELM at home. Four AAA might be adapted to fit but the drainage on these little puppies would be too much. The 9V works best, as far as I understand. There have been many attempts at this and only the 9V battery worked alright, as far as I know.


----------



## santino (Feb 4, 2005)

same here as jeff


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 4, 2005)

This site might be of interest - and some use. 

http://www.smallbattery.company.org...battery.company.org.uk/sbc_hasselblad_elm.htm


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> This site might be of interest - and some use.
> 
> http://www.smallbattery.company.org.uk/index.htm?http://www.smallbattery.company.org.uk/sbc_hasselblad_elm.htm


 
Thanks for the link Hertz! Didn't know that batteries were still made for the Hassy. Still, pretty expensive little buggers, aren't they?


----------

